# (Xingu rhom) out of water shots....



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Well i was doing a water change and i always bragged about how much purple my rhom is and never can get a shot of the purple, so i took him out of the water for a few seconds and snapped a few pics... (i know it would stress him out, but hey today he wanted to eat me than the catfish meat)

In thease pics you can't see the purple...

















Now it's clear...









































I do not use Flash on any of my pics....

Thanks


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

nice rhom i can def. see the purple


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Deff shows the purple i like.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

he sure is a beauty.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice pictures mate, lovely rhom also


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

real nice rhom real nice

that purple is insane keep doing what your doing cause its deff some great work


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

great coloration on that rhom man, nice and purple


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

love the red eyes


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

buzzz said:


> he sure is a beauty.


Now i know your drooling... lol

Hows it going Brian?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> he sure is a beauty.


Now i know your drooling... lol

Hows it going Brian?
[/quote]

i was drooling long ago. he looks real healthy jess. keep up the good works.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

very nice coloring there!!!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

buzzz said:


> he sure is a beauty.


Now i know your drooling... lol

Hows it going Brian?
[/quote]

i was drooling long ago. he looks real healthy jess. keep up the good works.
[/quote]

LOL I knew you were, but im growing him out, he is a monster when it comes to eating.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

nice pics jessie


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

shoal king said:


> nice pics jessie


Thanks Adim.... lol it's "Jesse" lol get better dude....

---Jesse


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Great color on that Piranha >







Lots of PURPLE .


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

simply awesome


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Truly a nice looking fish


----------

